# ABS and ASR Dash Lights Illuminated!



## speedhop (Jun 6, 2006)

So I washed the car the other day, the same way I always do...making sure the wheels are spotless along with the rest of the body blah blah blah...I drove her around to get some of the water off (it's fun to drive a clean car







) I'm stopped at a light and all of the sudden both the ASR and ABS lights on the dash become illuminated! 
First off I am assuming that it's because of the cleaning...but my best guess is a sensor is off or broken or something...but that is a guess and nothing more! Does anyone have any insight on this issue!! ANY knowledge on this matter would be greatly appreciated...thanks a bunch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speedhop (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: ABS and ASR Dash Lights Illuminated! (speedhop)*

anyone...i gotta make a road trip and i need to know if the brakes or gunna die!


----------



## IJM (Jul 30, 2001)

*Re: ABS and ASR Dash Lights Illuminated! (speedhop)*

I have the exact same problem, but it happened while I was at the track. It's probably a bad wheel speed sensor, which provides the necessary input to the ABS and traction control systems. It's not going to affect the drivability, other than the fact that you won't have ABS or traction control. Who needs that crap anyway?








When you get a chance, get someone with a VAG-COM to scan for whatever codes are being thrown out.


----------



## Bora100 (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: ABS and ASR Dash Lights Illuminated! (IJM)*

ABS switch in your wheel well may be cut or damaged. I just replaced mine. Diagnose with VAG-COM to double check. This can happen from your tires rubbing


----------



## speedhop (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: ABS and ASR Dash Lights Illuminated! (Bora100)*

so i had it checked with vagcom and it doesn't bring up any faulty sensor codes....rather it says something like "abs unrecognizable" ...those are in my words because i don't remember exactly what it says or the code








the shop i've had it at is convinced it is a faulty abs module..lets just say i'm not. they think it can't be a bad sensor because the vagcom doesn't read any bad sensors...but would that be the case if the wire was severed?
anyone in the L.A. area willing to help me out?!?!


----------



## VWHOH (May 31, 2007)

*Re: ABS and ASR Dash Lights Illuminated! (speedhop)*

Check fuses, under battery cover, and on top of abs pump. It possible to blow the fuse under the battery cover and loose power to the module.
You not being able to scan the module leaves three options known to me:
1. blown fuse = no power
2. Disconnected wire harness to module = no power
3. Dead abs module = power to module, module fried.
Vagcom scan usually gives you someplace to start. (and hopefully its anything but the module) 
-like the abs pump not responding. or specific wheel sensor that is giving faulty indications. 
Any 1 sensor giving an error will give you one or both asr and abs light. 
Unplugging the sensor will also yield in asr, abs, and flashing park brake indicator.
Flashing Parking brake indicator by itself it is an indication of low brake fluid in reservoir. 
The cheapest fix for a dead, or faulty abs module is having it repaired.
Google a company modulemaster and read. 
You can drive the car with asr, abs and flashing brake lights. However if your module decided to work (ie: you just had water in there or something) you will get a vibration of your brake pedal and a awkward noise, when you press on the brake pedal.
This is the abs pump spazzing out. it will make the brake pedal hard to depress, thus could cause an accident. If this happens pumping seems to help. (and quick if your coming up to a red light or stop sign)
I personal have disconnected the abs module. My jetta actually runs better with out it giving a bunch of errors, and erratically pumping the brake pedal and causing noise. I am going to have mine repaired also.


----------



## speedhop (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: ABS and ASR Dash Lights Illuminated! (VWHOH)*

thanks for the input..i finally got it fixed almost two weeks ago...it was simply a faulty abs electronic module.
not exactly great timing but all better none the less http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWHOH (May 31, 2007)

What did it cost?
Gotta do mine


----------



## T99inFL (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: ABS and ASR Dash Lights Illuminated! (speedhop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speedhop* »_thanks for the input..i finally got it fixed almost two weeks ago...it was simply a faulty abs electronic module.


Where on the car is this module located?


----------



## Tone-Dogg (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: ABS and ASR Dash Lights Illuminated! (VWHOH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWHOH* »_Check fuses, under battery cover, and on top of abs pump. It possible to blow the fuse under the battery cover and loose power to the module.
You not being able to scan the module leaves three options known to me:
1. blown fuse = no power
2. Disconnected wire harness to module = no power
3. Dead abs module = power to module, module fried.
Vagcom scan usually gives you someplace to start. (and hopefully its anything but the module) 
-like the abs pump not responding. or specific wheel sensor that is giving faulty indications. 
Any 1 sensor giving an error will give you one or both asr and abs light. 
Unplugging the sensor will also yield in asr, abs, and flashing park brake indicator.
Flashing Parking brake indicator by itself it is an indication of low brake fluid in reservoir. 
The cheapest fix for a dead, or faulty abs module is having it repaired.
Google a company modulemaster and read. 
You can drive the car with asr, abs and flashing brake lights. However if your module decided to work (ie: you just had water in there or something) you will get a vibration of your brake pedal and a awkward noise, when you press on the brake pedal.
This is the abs pump spazzing out. it will make the brake pedal hard to depress, thus could cause an accident. If this happens pumping seems to help. (and quick if your coming up to a red light or stop sign)
I personal have disconnected the abs module. My jetta actually runs better with out it giving a bunch of errors, and erratically pumping the brake pedal and causing noise. I am going to have mine repaired also.


Thanks for the info, just out of curiousity, to disconnect is it as simple as just unplugging, sorry to sound elementary, but when disconnected, is your dash still lit up like a christmas tree, (ASR & ABS lights on)


----------



## VWHOH (May 31, 2007)

*Re: ABS and ASR Dash Lights Illuminated! (Tone-Dogg)*

Yeah glad i could help i now consider myself quite the abs pro. I've been dealing with a company to have it (the abs module) repaired. A new one at my dealer here in San Diego is 586.







a repair is about 175 and comes with a 5 year warranty. I have taken the module out of the car successfully w/o removing the brake lines leaving the car drivable. All the lights will still light up and flash. I call this the Christmas tree.
I will be writing a DIY soon including how to test your abs sensors to ensure there good even though you abs controller is going out. The module is located in the drivers side corner. against the firewall behind a the black tube thing. haha pics coming soon.


----------



## Tone-Dogg (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: ABS and ASR Dash Lights Illuminated! (VWHOH)*

VWHOH,
Get a load of this, I lucked out. After searching and reading a bunch of threads, I was set to test all possible solutions. The first one was to check the fuses on the top of the batt. BINGO!!!! I was back in business. 
(You may already know this, but what the hay, may help someone else)
See, standing in frt of the car, there are 3 green fuses (top of bat), the one all the way to the left is for the AC & the one on the far right is for the ABS. Well after 6 years & almost 200K the AC fuse gets black and loses it's connection a few weeks ago while at the beach with my wife. She's pissed and I switch out the fuse with the ABS one on the far right. AC works again and all is good. 
Well this pass Sun, on the way home from the beach, I get the xmas tree. (ABS & ASR)
Took the fuses out, sanded down with emory and all is good to go.
Peace out.


----------



## VWHOH (May 31, 2007)

Glad to hear! haha i wish I was that lucky. Thanks for posting exactly which fuse to check I will include that in the wright up. This form should be helpful to any1 having trouble with abs stuff.


----------



## schefdeh5 (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (VWHOH)*

Wow....this is a really helpful thread!
Great help from everyone...My asr and abs lights are on..i'm going to check the fuses first..right now!








Hopefully it's just that.....


----------



## schefdeh5 (May 6, 2004)

*Re: (schefdeh5)*

YUPPPPP....finally after 10 months....it's fixed...
and all it was ...was a little 30amp fuse.... thanks to this thread! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tone-Dogg (Feb 19, 2002)

*Re: (schefdeh5)*

Glad we could help


----------

